# Lovely Rigging



## Amiers (Nov 8, 2018)

walked into an event today and the lead production guy pulled these out to rig a Christie J17 Projector. 

https://www.amazon.com/dp/B01J19QFDQ/?tag=controlbooth-20

Great start to a morning.


----------



## TimMc (Nov 8, 2018)

If only he were hanging kayaks over a car in a garage rather than 200 lbs of Christie projector over people.


----------



## Malabaristo (Nov 8, 2018)

Well, they're rated for 100lbs a piece, so it must have been fine if he had more than one, right? What more could you ask for?

I love that they're bluetooth controlled... it's like a contest to see which clever audience member can be the first to crash the heavy, expensive electronic thing into the floor! (...or scenery, audience member, etc.) Oooh! bonus points if you use 3-4 of them so they could change the focus of the projector by raising or lowering them independently!


----------



## Amiers (Nov 8, 2018)

Yes they used 4 of them. It’s hung outside on goalposts with 4 vipers aswell shooting at rocks “boulders” poolside. 

I’ll take a final picture when I walk back that way.


----------



## Amiers (Nov 8, 2018)




----------



## BillConnerFASTC (Nov 8, 2018)

The projector appears safetied. Seems like an important part of this. Safeties look slack - so he is in fact using the four points to aim? I'm not sure I disapprove.


----------



## JohnD (Nov 8, 2018)

I'm wondering how big the bases are for those uprights? Did they add guy wires?


----------



## Amiers (Nov 8, 2018)

No guy wires. On 3ft squares with sandbags. They did safety it after I and others said something. 

The reason those winches are questionable imo is because they are on 1/8th inch gac. 

It’s also on a hill. 

As far as aiming it yes it’s nice for that but all that could of been done with keystone and the pipes under hung.


----------



## BillConnerFASTC (Nov 8, 2018)

Amiers said:


> No guy wires. On 3ft squares with sandbags. They did safety it after I and others said something.
> 
> The reason those winches are questionable imo is because they are on 1/8th inch gac.
> 
> ...


Well, I believe the new ETC Flypipe uses 1/8" wire rope.


----------



## egilson1 (Nov 8, 2018)

Just for reference 1/8” gac has a breaking strength of 2000lbs 8:1 DF for running rigging, so a WLL of 250 pounds.


----------



## Amiers (Nov 9, 2018)

The gac might be rated for 250 but the “clip” that they(the manufacturer) put at the end of it was cheap Chinese written all over it. 

Forgot to mention the winch said don’t do overhead lifting sticker on it. 

Either way it was an interesting day from start to finish.


----------



## TimMc (Nov 9, 2018)

Amiers said:


> The gac might be rated for 250 but the “clip” that they(the manufacturer) put at the end of it was cheap Chinese written all over it.
> 
> Forgot to mention the winch said *don’t do overhead lifting sticker on it*.
> 
> Either way it was an interesting day from start to finish.



Yet the application they sell it for is overhead lifting of small personal watercraft. Mmmmkay.


----------



## Van (Nov 9, 2018)

Fleet angle on the 'winches' is bad. This is a stupid application of a Suzy homemaker products.


----------



## egilson1 (Nov 9, 2018)

By no means was I condoning the use. I was just saying the wire rope is likely ok for the load. I say likely only because we don’t know anything about it.


----------



## Amiers (Nov 9, 2018)

egilson1 said:


> By no means was I condoning the use. I was just saying the wire rope is likely ok for the load. I say likely only because we don’t know anything about it.



Oh totally agreed. Load out is on Sunday for me we. I will update accordingly.


----------



## ruinexplorer (Dec 3, 2018)

Likely, it will make it through the gig, so that whomever is in charge will believe that this is a safe setup. Sigh.


----------



## Amiers (Dec 4, 2018)

Yeah it was only a 2 day event. And there were no reports of it failing. So look to the future for this to pop up in a corporate event near you.


----------



## macsound (Dec 6, 2018)

Is the body of the hoist unit plastic?
Overall, it's amazing how much other engineering went into what I see in the photo, and then using a consumer product for the most expensive object on the truss. Why not just rent a scissor lift


----------



## Amiers (Dec 6, 2018)

It was a metal of some sort. 


And a lift next to the pool would of looked aweful. 
They could of just under hung the pipe at the angle they wanted and just keystoned the projector. But Ce la vie.


----------



## macsound (Dec 6, 2018)

Oh yea, I meant: use a scissor lift to hoist the projector into place.


----------



## Amiers (Dec 6, 2018)

Oh. We didn’t hoist it up with that. 

We had 2 Sumters to raise the middle and attached the legs. 

That was just to adjust it/hang it.


----------



## Ancient Engineer (Jan 25, 2019)

Hmmmm... (wonders aloud) Hey!... what those 'biners rated at? Probably "One kayak".


----------



## FMEng (Jan 25, 2019)

One kayak = 50-75 lbs.


----------



## What Rigger? (Jan 27, 2019)

1kN= 1 kayak 'No what I mean?


----------



## TimMc (Jan 27, 2019)

fN = fig Newton?


----------



## What Rigger? (Jan 27, 2019)

TimMc said:


> fN = fig Newton?


Yes, but don't get confused by FN-2187. That's an ex-stormtrooper.


----------

